# Graffiti in Chapala



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Those of you who live in that area, have you seen the graffiti in the skate park? My husband and I went to Chapala yesterday to spend the day, and we were shocked to see tons of kids with their spray cans just openly painting away. As we made our way towards the main road to the ATM, there happened to be a couple of police officers sitting at a table with brochures. My husband asked them if the kids had permission to be putting graffiti on the walls there at the skate park. They replied no, and "en serio?" and "hijole", but other than that didn't seem too bothered. Since we stopped at a few shops before making our way back to the lake, about an hour later we saw that the kids were still at it. Apparently (and not to our surprise) the police never did a thing. In my opinion, they completely trashed the area. I had thought the skate park looked really nice, especially with the stone walls, but they have destroyed it. 

Those of you who live in the area, have you seen it, and what do you think?? Do the police typically allow this sort of stuff to go on in your area? I see graffiti here in the city all over the place, so Chapala was always a beautiful getaway, but now I feel very disheartened by what those kids have done.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The weekenders are Tapatios from Guadalajara, spending lots of money in Chapala. Their mischief is probably being 'erased' as I type.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, thank goodness for that, RVGringo.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TamiJ, I would not worry if you can see someone doing graffiti, on the other hand if you wake up one morning and see MS-13 at the skate park or a blue C surrounding the BK at you favorite burger joint, then worry........


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Chapala seems to have caught the GDL graffiti disease and it also seems to be the only lakeside community that is doing nothing about it. A lot of it looks like the barrio these days. Too bad, it deserves better but doesn't seem to be willing to do anything about it.

Ajijic, San Antonio and Riberas are cleaning up. There's even some effort being made in San Juan Cosala. Amazing that Chapala gets most of the municipal attention and money and has a full time police coverage but the government and the business community could care less.

RV, it isn't getting cleaned up and you folks shouldn't be so nonchalant about the cops ignoring it. 

Really sad.


----------



## texasjack (Sep 16, 2008)

TamiJ said:


> Those of you who live in that area, have you seen the graffiti in the skate park? My husband and I went to Chapala yesterday to spend the day, and we were shocked to see tons of kids with their spray cans just openly painting away. As we made our way towards the main road to the ATM, there happened to be a couple of police officers sitting at a table with brochures. My husband asked them if the kids had permission to be putting graffiti on the walls there at the skate park. They replied no, and "en serio?" and "hijole", but other than that didn't seem too bothered. Since we stopped at a few shops before making our way back to the lake, about an hour later we saw that the kids were still at it. Apparently (and not to our surprise) the police never did a thing. In my opinion, they completely trashed the area. I had thought the skate park looked really nice, especially with the stone walls, but they have destroyed it.
> 
> Those of you who live in the area, have you seen it, and what do you think?? Do the police typically allow this sort of stuff to go on in your area? I see graffiti here in the city all over the place, so Chapala was always a beautiful getaway, but now I feel very disheartened by what those kids have done.


I thought sme of it was pretty good art.


----------

